# Lookin for some duck huntin action



## deerslayer38 (Oct 23, 2012)

Me and a buddy have been wanting to find us a place to kill some ducks. We live in Conyers GA. And ideas


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Oct 24, 2012)

Trolling is only cool when you're talking about fishing...


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Oct 24, 2012)

What's a duck? How do you kill one?


----------



## Town2Small (Oct 24, 2012)

Start scouting


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 24, 2012)

Lots of geese on that golf course in Conyers.


----------



## wray912 (Oct 24, 2012)

i usually like to start by check the water every now and then youll find some in the bushes or up in the trees but water is always the best place to start


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 24, 2012)

Annnnnnnnnnnnnnd, here we go AGAIN . . .


----------



## madrabbit (Oct 24, 2012)

Joined Oct 2012 and off to a great start!


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Oct 24, 2012)

madrabbit said:


> Joined Oct 2012 and off to a great start!



Monday at that.


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Oct 24, 2012)

Gotta love internet scouters.  This one should get good


----------



## BaggingBandedDrakes (Oct 24, 2012)

*Ya umm...*

To be honest no one is gonna hand over their spots, but if you really want to have a chance at killing ducks then try looking at wma maps and look for lakes/rivers/swamps and any kind of water. If you see anything that could be promising check it out on google maps and if it still looks good eventually drive over and scout it. Make sure to check the regs though before you scout..


----------



## BigSwole (Oct 24, 2012)

3 words. 

The local park.

I see ducks and geese everytime. Limits everywhere


----------



## FASTnSPEEDY (Oct 24, 2012)

BigSwole said:


> 3 words.
> 
> The local park.
> 
> I see ducks and geese everytime. Limits everywhere



Do you ball up bread pieces or just toss out a whole slice?

Just don't let the Lawman catch you hunting over the bread.


----------



## BigSwole (Oct 24, 2012)

Whole slices. They cant eat it as fast so i can pick it up and reuse it again.

Saves money on bread.


----------



## castandblast (Oct 24, 2012)

www.huntmallards.com


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Oct 24, 2012)

castandblast said:


> www.huntmallards.com


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Oct 24, 2012)

newbs......


----------



## 12mcrebel (Oct 24, 2012)

Souhternhunter17 said:


> newbs......



hmm seems like this time last year you name dropped and helped ruin a spot newb



and deerslayer duck dynasty comes on at 10pm


----------



## deerslayer38 (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks to the people who accualy helped. Not sure what was up with the rest of the people  Was really looking for some info in getting started. Thanks agian to the sincere people.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Oct 25, 2012)

Ft Mcpherson or Ft Gillem, always a lot of birds to be had


----------



## WOODIE13 (Oct 25, 2012)

Have a glass of shut the Hooty up


----------



## DamonRossFoster (Oct 25, 2012)

WOODIE13 said:


> Ft Mcpherson or Ft Gillem, always a lot of birds to be had



forest park is where i would start too.  Tons of mallards and geese.  Big deer too.  all you need is to infiltrate a u. s. army reserve base, destroy the serveillance cameras, diffuse the electric fence and install a suppressor on your shotgun muzzle.  good to go.


----------



## R.Kelly (Oct 29, 2012)

I know first hand how hard it is to get started duck hunting in Georgia.  There is absolutely no info anywhere really.  If this guy is genuinely interested is there a point in being jerks about it?  Offer a few friendly tips, you don't have to give gps coordinates to your spot, but offer something.  The best advice I can give you because I'm still trying to figure it all out myself, is to just look at some public wma's or local ponds and ask the land owner.  It's the same as deer hunting, just politely ask and maybe offer a favor in return for the pond or swamp.  Worse case they say no but you never know you may get lucky and get a place to hunt and maybe a duck or two......gotta start some where


----------



## arrow4u (Oct 30, 2012)

go behind the Honda dealership.
there is a small pond back there that is loaded up EVERY year.


----------



## Greggselk (Oct 31, 2012)

Best bet is to go to a body of water where you think people duck hunt at get out in the middle of the lake at shooting light and listen for a bunch of gun shots and you will find them


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 31, 2012)

Greggselk said:


> Best bet is to go to a body of water where you think people duck hunt at get out in the middle of the lake at shooting light and listen for a bunch of gun shots and you will find them



I was gona say get you a boat and go to a duck huntin lake or wait on them at the waffel house and follow someone to there hole.   I have seen folks try that plenty of times.


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Oct 31, 2012)

12mcrebel said:


> hmm seems like this time last year you name dropped and helped ruin a spot newb
> 
> 
> 
> and deerslayer duck dynasty comes on at 10pm



Some people just cant forget on this forum... Im in a lease in arkansas why dont you all come hunt it ill give yall the gps cordinates and even put decoys out for ya!


----------



## Robk (Oct 31, 2012)

I posted up the lat long to my favorite hole up here in Maine and had a guy from millidgeville show up here two days ago.  We're hitting the water tomorrow,  Come on son and I'll make sure there's room in the blind.


----------

